# 20 inch front springer fork ID help



## DonChristie (Jul 11, 2010)

Does anybody know what these 20 inch springer forks came off of? Year made? Thanks for any help or info.


----------



## gold street customs (Jul 13, 2010)

That is whats called a rat trap springer made by Murray


----------

